# Just put my dec-april doe kids in with the big girls



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

So my does kids are huge this year my February doe kid is the smallest tipping the scale around 140. I'm still hesitant to put them in with the buck. I feel like they need to still developed more and expand more at the hips. What are you guys thoughts? I added some pics of the girls


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Great job, go for it!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'd wait until next fall. I know you have nice goats and I wouldn't want to risk them. Be patient.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

A lot of people would breed them but I like to give them time. They did grow well for you.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

By the way what are you feeding them they look great. my girls are growing but not as fast as yours. I have not really pushed them at all tho because I know I won't breed them till next fall.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

